# Any opinions on Carvin Cobalt acoustics?



## nordlav (May 11, 2007)

Anyone out there have a Carvin acoustic in their stable? I am specifically interested in the Cobalt C250. Unfortunately, I can't find a lot of feedback or reviews on the web (Harmony C had a few), I suspect it's due to Carvin's rep as a custom builder and of course they are a direct seller. It makes it difficult to sample their wares. I realize there are lots of options available for entry/mid level guitars, but I received a gift certificate for Carvin merchandise, so it's got to be Carvin gear.
Thanks


----------



## suproman (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi, 

I have a C350, the one with the mahogany top. It's a very nice guitar, well built, very easy to play and sounds great too. I don't think you can go wrong with one of these.

Pat


----------

